# Three new foster kittens



## KittyFoster (Oct 30, 2013)

Spring sure seems to be arriving here. I picked up three more bottle babies the other day. It's not unusual for fosters to have some tummy upset when they are switched to formula but it usually passes pretty quickly. These babies are having the runs far longer than usual. Eating well but a bit finicky at times. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

i would love to foster but then i would have an extremely hard time letting go when the time came to give them up


they are beautiful


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW,what sweet looking babies!


----------



## KittyFoster (Oct 30, 2013)

bobbycos said:


> i would love to foster but then i would have an extremely hard time letting go when the time came to give them up
> 
> 
> they are beautiful


It's certainly difficult at times, especially with the bottle babies. You build quite a bond doing round the clock feeds lol The big picture is what I keep in mind. To help other critters in need, I have to have time and energy. Too many permanent residents and I wouldn't be able to foster any longer


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

You're wonderful for doing what you do! Did these little ones lose their mom?
They're so cute and so innocent at their age!


----------



## KittyFoster (Oct 30, 2013)

There's usually not much history when they are brought in. These three I honestly don't know the story or what happened to mama kitty. The older three were left at the shelter after hours in a box, no mama kitty  

I enjoy them when they are itty bitty like this but I love it even more when I can relax and just enjoy them. They are so fragile early on and I worry over every little thing lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thats sad, makes you wonder...
Yeah, I'd be a nervous wreck from worrying about every little thing with them too!
I know they require almost hourly care at this stage...
I don't know how you get any sleep!


----------



## KittyFoster (Oct 30, 2013)

Unfortunately, one of the silver girls had to be put to sleep yesterday. She was not thriving and going down hill quickly. She had no fight left in her and the kindest option was to help her along and not prolong her suffering. This part is never easy. She wasn't here long but you form bonds when feeding every couple hours. The older fosters and the two others from this litter are all thriving and doing well. Sweet girl, I hope you felt loved and are at peace now.


----------

